

Slacker Founder Dennis Mudd Says Demand for Free Online Music Won't Quit - bobbud
http://www.xconomy.com/san-diego/2009/05/12/qa-with-slacker-founder-the-demand-for-free-online-music-just-won%E2%80%99t-quit/

======
noelchurchill
Title so obvious you'd think it was an Onion article.

